# Pregnant molly?



## gearhead65

I have a dalmation Molly that is way "fatter" than the rest of my mollies. I'm pretty sure it's a female. My question is, is she pregnant or fat? Around feeding time she chases away all the other mollies that come close to her. But this is only when I feed them. All the rest of the day she swims around normally. Is this pregnant behavior or is it her wanting all the food to herself? Here she is:


----------



## Oldman

She has been eating well but is no more than a week or so along. It will be some time yet before she is ready to drop any fry.

She looks about this stage which was my molly at 10 days after a drop. 









This is the same female squared off a month later. 









The day after the second picture, she dropped her fry.


----------



## gearhead65

Awesome, thanks!!! How old are the fry in the second pic? How long should I wait after the fry are born to introduce them to the rest of the community?


----------



## gearhead65

My molly just had her fry last night! I noticed one this morning and as we looked a little harder we could find them. We found 14. Wow, they are good hiders!! Some were hiding in the gravel and it made it very difficult to find/catch them.


----------

